# UEFA Champions League Round of 16 games



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

*Lyon* vs APOEL
Leverkusen vs *Barcelona*
Zenit vs *Benfica*
AC Milan vs *Arsenal*
CSKA Moskva vs *Real Madrid*
*Napoli* vs Chelsea
Marseille vs *Inter*
Basel vs *Bayern Münich*

Predictions in bold. The only underdog-ish bet is Napoli, I have a feeling their great offensive play might cause the questionable defense of Chelsea a lot of trouble. If they can travel to Stanford Bridge with a two goal lead from the first leg it's gonna be really difficult for Chelsea.

As a Arsenal fan I have high hopes we can beat Milan over two legs, but it was probably the worst draw we could possibly get. Gonna be a war.


----------



## Thane (Dec 9, 2011)

*Lyon* vs APOEL
Leverkusen vs *Barcelona*
Zenit vs *Benfica*
*AC Milan* vs Arsenal
CSKA Moskva vs *Real Madrid*
Napoli vs *Chelsea*
Marseille vs *Inter*
Basel vs *Bayern Münich*

Im seeing Bayern Münich vs Barcelona final here.
Though I would undertake Basel, Marseille, Napoli or Zenit to pull some upsets


----------



## TDrenthe (Jan 16, 2012)

This is by far the most valuable thread (em a big fan of football).
Why not keep it updated with results and upcoming matches as well.
chicago personal trainer


----------

